# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Canard PC 305 : faites d'un Robespierre deux coups
Depuis quelque temps l'ambiance n'est plus la même à la rédaction. Tout a commencé avec Netsabes, le "patient zéro", comme on l'appelle désormais. Ce courageux journaliste, qui enchaîne d'habitude les heures supplémentaires comme d'autres les Big Tasty, est resté chez lui plusieurs jours  pour écrire tranquillement *un long "à venir" sur* _Assassin's Creed : Unity_. On ne s'inquiétait pas trop, jusqu'au moment où il est revenu vêtu d'une redingote dégueulasse trouvées aux puces de Clichy. Mais ce n'était que le début. Rapidement il s'est mis à hurler "ah ça ira, ça ira, ça ira" et la Marseillaise en boucle à longueur de journée. On a pensé le renvoyer quelques jours chez lui mais on n'a pas eu le temps, la maladie s'était déjà répandue comme une traînée d'Ebola. J'écris ces mots dans une rédaction en ruines, décorée de fourches et de torches, où les rédacteurs en révolte, vêtus de guenilles, dansent la Carmagnole. Maria Kalash (ou plutôt "Maria Corday", comme elle veut qu'on l'appelle désormais) brandit dans sa main ensanglantée la tête de Casque Noir, tranchée avec un massicot reconverti en guillotine. Tremblez aristocrates, tremblez défenseurs de l'Ancien Régime, Canard PC est désormais l'organe officiel des foules révoltées !

C'est pourquoi *l**e dossier de ce numér**o, en partenariat avec* _Arrêt sur Images_*, se**ra consacré à cette angoissante question : le jeu vidéo est-il réactionnaire ?* Thématiques beaufs, gameplays guerriers, machisme omniprésent, notre loisir ne serait-il pas souvent aussi bourrin que le pire du foot et du tuning ? On tentera aussi de faire la part des choses sur le Gamergate : mouvement misogyne infiltré par l'extrême-droite ou sincère mouvement de révolte contre la corruption et les petits arrangements du milieu ?

Mais rassurez-vous, ces considérations politiques n'empêchent pas la boutique de tourner. Heureusement parce que cette fin d'année est chargée avec les tests d'*Alien : Isolation*, *L'Ombre du Mordor*, *Gauntlet*, *The Vanishing of Ethan Carter*, *Defense Grid 2*, *Silence of Sleep* et *Qora* mais aussi les previews d'*Assassin's Creed : Unity*, de *Life is Feudal : Your Own* et de *The Long Dark*. La partie online, quant à elle, est squattée par *Archeage*.

Les amateurs de bagnoles seront ravis puisqu'ils trouveront dans l'encart console les tests de *Forza Horizon 2* et *Driveclub*. Ceux qui n'aiment pas les tutures devront se contenter de *D4* et de *Disney Infinity 2.0*, ce qui aura au moins le mérite de bien les faire rigoler.

Sur ce je vous laisse, j'ai un massicot à aiguiser.

Voir la news (2 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Koma

Un dossier qui promet  :Bave:

----------


## eiremanoffrance

faites d'un Robespierre deux coups : là je retrouve l'essence de CanardPC le jeu de mot, drôle, beau, et foireux à la fois.
Du grand art messieurs !!!

----------


## Fenrir

J'aime beaucoup aussi le "c'est la crise de la pastille".

----------


## Koma

Et le sujet du dossier sera traité en émission CPC/Arrêt sur images qui va avec le mag : 



> C'est pourquoi le dossier de ce numéro, en partenariat avec Arrêt sur Images, sera consacré à cette angoissante question : le jeu vidéo est-il réactionnaire ? Thématiques beaufs, gameplays guerriers, machisme omniprésent, notre loisir ne serait-il pas souvent aussi bourrin que le pire du foot et du tuning ? On tentera aussi de faire la part des choses sur le Gamergate : mouvement misogyne infiltré par l'extrême-droite ou sincère mouvement de révolte contre la corruption et les petits arrangements du milieu ?

----------


## cooly08

Une couv' avec AC Unity quoi.  ::sad:: 

Bon je comprends, hein, ça fait vendre mais en même temps j'aurais bien vu une nouvelle couv' avec Alien Isolation.

Heureusement qu'on rigole dès la couv' comme d'hab.
J'ai trois mag à acheter cette semaine. Les trois viennent de la rédac CPC.

----------


## Nono

Par contre le dossier a l'air chouette.

----------


## Thalack

> Une couv' avec AC Unity quoi. 
> 
> Bon je comprends, hein, ça fait vendre mais en même temps j'aurais bien vu une nouvelle couv' avec Alien Isolation.


Mouais. Ça a été fait par à peu près toute la presse JV. Je ne connais pas les unes de CPC par coeur mais ce n'a pas déjà été fait en plus ?

----------


## Koma

Si ! Y'a quelques mois.

Puis c'est tellement hype que c'est mainstream une couv sur A:I  :B): 

Si vous en cherchez une, lisez JV, ce mois-ci ils font leur une sur le jeu, très belle en passant, ils évitent de réutiliser l'image du casque reprise de la cover du jeu.

----------


## cooly08

> Mouais. Ça a été fait par à peu près toute la presse JV. Je ne connais pas les unes de CPC par coeur mais ce n'a pas déjà été fait en plus ?


Qu'est ce qui a déjà été fait ? Une couv' Alien Isolation ? Oui c'est pour ça que j'ai dit "une nouvelle".
Ils l'ont bien fait pour Wasteland 2.

Mais bon bref, si ça fait vendre et du moment que le contenu est là.  ::): 

Mais bon quand même les couv' de couly quoi...  :Bave: 

---------- Post added at 16h20 ---------- Previous post was at 16h16 ----------




> Si ! Y'a quelques mois.
> 
> Puis c'est tellement hype que c'est mainstream une couv sur A:I 
> 
> Si vous en cherchez une, lisez JV, ce mois-ci ils font leur une sur le jeu, très belle en passant, ils évitent de réutiliser l'image du casque reprise de la cover du jeu.


Non mais quand il y a des lapins rangers en couv' pour illustrer la preview de Wasteland 2, j'ai l'impression d'acheter un truc avec un ton unique.
Là j'ai plus l'impression d'acheter "Jeux video, le magasin des jeux vidéos".

----------


## Koma

Oui on voudrait tous que des couv par Couly à chaque num  ::wub:: 

Même si parfois les artworks permettent vraiment de faire des trucs qui en jettent. Je repense à un numéro récent qui avait l'artwork du cosmonaute devant le hublot du dernier Civ, ça en jetait et pour une fois c'était pas des jaquettes de mecs ou meufs bardés de flingues qui prennent la pose pour jouer les durs.




> Qu'est ce qui a déjà été fait ? Une couv' Alien Isolation ? Oui c'est pour ça que j'ai dit "une nouvelle".


La couv A:I avec la jaquette du jeu, c'est le numéro 289 : mi janvier dernier.

----------


## Thalack

Merci pour la précision. J'aime beaucoup Canard PC mais je n'en suis pas encore à amener ma collection au bureau  ::P:

----------


## von morgan

Svp, c'est toujours prévu pour demain la sortie du mag?

----------


## cooly08

C'est ce qu'ils disent sur twitter en tout cas.

----------


## Axel6430

Mouais j'aime pas trop comment ça se présente le sujet sur Gamergate. A première vue ça m'a l'air d'être la même merde que ce qu'ont publié en masse les sites de news accusés de corruption  ::(: 
Franchement j'attends mieux de la part de la rédac' de CanardPC. J'espère au moins que l'article tentera de représenter les deux factions de manière objective (et sans omission volontaire d'information.)  :tired:

----------


## Thalack

Juger un dossier complet sur une accroche à la une. Pas mal  :tired:

----------


## Jaycie

> Mouais j'aime pas trop comment ça se présente le sujet sur Gamergate. A première vue ça m'a l'air d'être la même merde que ce qu'ont publié en masse les sites de news accusés de corruption 
> Franchement j'attends mieux de la part de la rédac' de CanardPC. J'espère au moins que l'article tentera de représenter les deux factions de manière objective (et sans omission volontaire d'information.)


Et donc un gars qui a jamais posté avant, met sa petite merde là comme ça parce que son sujet sur le Gamergate ne se présente pas comme il le voudrait ?

EN fait tu t'attendais à quoi ? Non parce que là ça ne présume rien de la teneur du dossier.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Mouais j'aime pas trop comment ça se présente le sujet sur Gamergate. A première vue ça m'a l'air d'être la même merde que ce qu'ont publié en masse les sites de news accusés de corruption 
> Franchement j'attends mieux de la part de la rédac' de CanardPC. J'espère au moins que l'article tentera de représenter les deux factions de manière objective (et sans omission volontaire d'information.)


T'as lu l'article ?
Si oui, peux-tu étayer ?
Si non, qu'est-ce qui te permet de déduire quoi que ce soit quand au ton de l'article et à la position de Cpc ?

Les pseudos avec plein de chiffres derrière c'est has-been depuis 1996  :;):

----------


## Higgins

Quoi, il est has-been? 
Il en pour plus d'une barre de fringues sur lui!

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Quoi, il est has-been? 
> Il en pour plus d'une barre de fringues sur lui!


Citer la classe américaine c'est has-been depuis 2008.

----------


## Higgins

Ah mais je revendique totalement d'être has-been.
Et aussi un peu Breton, d'ailleurs.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est marrant parce que si on mélange les lettre de "has-been" et "breton", ça ne donne rien de marrant.

----------


## von morgan

Sympa la couv' de l'encart console, par contre y a que les fans de sepultura qui vont entraver l'astuce de l'accroche. Heureusement, les lecteurs de cpc sont des personnes de gout et sont donc habitués aux douces melopées des frères cavalera.

Un feat marrant:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1zARg-nFzU

----------


## Axel6430

> Et donc un gars qui a jamais posté avant, met sa petite merde là comme ça parce que son sujet sur le Gamergate ne se présente pas comme il le voudrait ?
> 
> EN fait tu t'attendais à quoi ? Non parce que là ça ne présume rien de la teneur du dossier.


lol l'argument du premier post. J'avais déjà un compte ici mais je ne retrouve plus le mot de passe.
Non simplement parler de GG dans un dossier sur l'attitude réactionnaire dans le JV c'est un peu hors-sujet et c'est l'approche que beaucoup de sites de news ont pris pour changer de sujet. Pour moi ce serais plus constructif de parler des problèmes soulevés par le mouvement que de se jeter dans la shitstorm pour au final pas dire grand chose.
Après je peux certainement me tromper, si ça se trouve ça sera un article très intéressant.

----------


## Jaycie

> lol l'argument du premier post. J'avais déjà un compte ici mais je ne retrouve plus le mot de passe.
> Non simplement parler de GG dans un dossier sur l'attitude réactionnaire dans le JV c'est un peu hors-sujet et c'est l'approche que beaucoup de sites de news ont pris pour changer de sujet. Pour moi ce serais plus constructif de parler des problèmes soulevés par le mouvement que de se jeter dans la shitstorm pour au final pas dire grand chose.
> Après je peux certainement me tromper, si ça se trouve ça sera un article très intéressant.


Oui

Sauf que les "problèmes" soulevés par le GG concernant la "non-objectivité" du journalisme JV a déjà été traité lors du Doritos Gate.

Donc je voies pas l'intérêt de refaire un dossier sur la même chose (même si ceux qui s'appelle les "pro-GG" semble oublier le doritos gate mais soit).

----------


## Axel6430

> Sauf que les "problèmes" soulevés par le GG concernant la "non-objectivité" du journalisme JV a déjà été traité lors du Doritos Gate.


Si c'est vraiment ce que tu pense je t'encourage à les regarder de plus près. On a pas parlé du fait que l'IGF était une arnaque pendant le Doritos Gate par exemple, et il y a plein d'autres saloperies qui ont été mis à la lumière du jour qui ne l'ont jamais été auparavant. C'est pas parce que le sujet était similaire que ça veut dire que le problème est le même.

----------


## Koma

> Mouais j'aime pas trop comment ça se présente le sujet sur Gamergate. A première vue ça m'a l'air d'être la même merde que ce qu'ont publié en masse les sites de news accusés de corruption 
> Franchement j'attends mieux de la part de la rédac' de CanardPC. J'espère au moins que l'article tentera de représenter les deux factions de manière objective (et sans omission volontaire d'information.)





> lol l'argument du premier post. J'avais déjà un compte ici mais je ne retrouve plus le mot de passe.
> Non simplement parler de GG dans un dossier sur l'attitude réactionnaire dans le JV c'est un peu hors-sujet et c'est l'approche que beaucoup de sites de news ont pris pour changer de sujet. Pour moi ce serais plus constructif de parler des problèmes soulevés par le mouvement que de se jeter dans la shitstorm pour au final pas dire grand chose.
> Après je peux certainement me tromper, si ça se trouve ça sera un article très intéressant.


"Vous allez encore nous charger gratuitement, omettre volontairement des informations, favoriser les pro Quinn/Sarkeesian et détourner le fait que vous êtes tous pourris"

"Je suis pas violent, je dis juste que faudrait faire un bon dossier selon ce que je pense être un bon dossier, sinon ça sera de la merde hein". 

Mais à part ça t'es pas en train de les agresser à l'avance sans avoir pu lire le contenu des pages. Tu m'excuseras mais on a fait plus subtil comme entrée sur ce forum. 

Ca se voit aussi pas du tout que t'as déjà ton opinion sur le sujet.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Koma, justicier canard du web 2.5, pourfendeur officiel des gamergateurs, et accessoirement strip-teaser le samedi soir au Chaton Soyeux.

 :Cigare:

----------


## Axel6430

> "Vous allez encore nous charger gratuitement, omettre volontairement des informations, favoriser les pro Quinn/Sarkeesian et détourner le fait que vous êtes tous pourris"
> 
> "Je suis pas violent, je dis juste que faudrait faire un bon dossier selon ce que je pense être un bon dossier, sinon ça sera de la merde hein". 
> 
> Mais à part ça t'es pas en train de les agresser à l'avance sans avoir pu lire le contenu des pages. Tu m'excuseras mais on a fait plus subtil comme entrée sur ce forum. 
> 
> Ca se voit aussi pas du tout que t'as déjà ton opinion sur le sujet.


Excuse moi si j'ai l'air un peu agressif. J'en ai juste un peu marre du biais présent chez tellement de sites, ça m'embêterais un peu que CPC fasse l'erreur de ne regarder qu'un coté des choses.
Aussi je pense que faire un rapport objectif des faits c'est pas quelque chose que je suis le seul à considérer comme étant un bon article.
Mais bon si tu préfère caricaturer mes posts plutôt que de considérer ce que je dis sérieusement, fais toi plaisir.

---------- Post added at 16h54 ---------- Previous post was at 16h40 ----------

Je veux dire, même jeuxvideo.con a réussi a rester neutre à ce sujet. Ça me ferait mal de devoir migrer là-bas.

----------


## Ymnargue

OK. Et maintenant, on se calme.

----------


## Koma

Qu'est ce que t'entends exactement par "neutre" et "objectif" ?

----------


## Thalack

Objectif = en accord avec son opinion personnelle  ::trollface::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Excuse moi si j'ai l'air un peu agressif. J'en ai juste un peu marre du biais présent chez tellement de sites, ça m'embêterais un peu que CPC fasse l'erreur de ne regarder qu'un coté des choses.
> Aussi je pense que faire un rapport objectif des faits c'est pas quelque chose que je suis le seul à considérer comme étant un bon article.
> Mais bon si tu préfère caricaturer mes posts plutôt que de considérer ce que je dis sérieusement, fais toi plaisir.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 16h54 ---------- Previous post was at 16h40 ----------
> 
> Je veux dire, même jeuxvideo.con a réussi a rester neutre à ce sujet. Ça me ferait mal de devoir migrer là-bas.


Koma fait le méchant flic, je vais faire le gentil.
Tu critiques un article que tu n'as pas encore lu sur la base de pré-supposés sortis de euh...nulle part en fait. Tu t'attendais à quoi ?
Lis-le, et ensuite tu pourras nous donner tes impressions, tu seras mieux reçu.
 :;):   (smiley flic cool).

----------


## Axel6430

> Qu'est ce que t'entends exactement par "neutre" et "objectif" ?


Qui n'omet pas de préciser que le harcèlement va dans les deux sens, qui ne prétend pas que les supporters de GG sont tous des mecs blancs obèses et misogynes malgré les nombreuses preuves qui attestent du contraire, et qui n'invente pas de lien là où il n'y en a pas (Par exemple prétendre que les menaces reçues par Wu sont l'oeuvre de GG alors qu'il s'agit d'un burner twitter sans aucun lien avec le mouvement.)
Je ne pense pas que ce soit trop demander.

---------- Post added at 17h50 ---------- Previous post was at 17h49 ----------




> Koma fait le méchant flic, je vais faire le gentil.
> Tu critiques un article que tu n'as pas encore lu sur la base de pré-supposés sortis de euh...nulle part en fait. Tu t'attendais à quoi ?
> Lis-le, et ensuite tu pourras nous donner tes impressions, tu seras mieux reçu.
>   (smiley flic cool).


Oui, j'ai déjà dit que j'avais réagi trop vivement sans vraiment me baser sur quoi que ce soit de tangible. Après, que certaines personnes viennent en rajouter en disant des trucs comme:



> Objectif = en accord avec son opinion personnelle


Ben ça arrange pas forcément l'ambiance.

----------


## Thalack

J'aurais pu développer le fait que l'objectivité est une vaste fumisterie. Déjà parce qu'il faudrait des critères et ensuite par ce que le boulot de journaliste c'est justement de hiérarchiser l'information. Et de trouver des angles, ce qui implique de faire un tri. Je préfère les termes de "neutre" ou "non-orienté".

----------


## Tru2balz

Oui alors est-ce neutre de faire un titre "le jeu vidéo est-il réactionnaire ?" pour parler du gamergate ?
Avant de répondre, profites-en pour te cultiver un peu.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteri...w_of_headlines

C'est justement le genre de titre clickbait qui est une des choses dénoncées par le gamergate.

----------


## Thalack

Il est rigolo ton lien, à part que le principe des titres interrogatifs et le problème qu'ils posent est bien plus vieux qu'Internet. J'en entendais déjà parler il y a au moins 15 ans. Je suis un peu déçu, je ne me coucherai pas moins con  ::(: 
Déjà vous partez sur de mauvaises bases, le sujet du dossier n'est pas le gamergate mais un sujet plus vaste sur les valeurs morales que véhiculent le jeu vidéo et son milieu. Avant de demander des garanties sur un sujet, encore faut-il le comprendre. 
J'avoue que je trouve ça drôle d'en voir s'inquiéter d'un parti pris présumé en n'ayant lu qu'une accroche de une. Et de faire ce que l'on voudrait condamner.
Mais je verrais ça une fois le dossier en main, plutôt que d'ergoter sur du vent.

----------


## Tru2balz

Ne nous échauffons pas, je ne juge pas encore l'article, j'ai simplement posé la question, et je me cite :
"Oui alors est-ce neutre de faire un titre "le jeu vidéo est-il réactionnaire ?" pour parler du gamergate ?"
Enfin, je suis heureux de savoir que tu es une personne cultivée, et que tu connaissais déjà la betteridge's law du journalisme, mais comme on ne se connait pas encore, j'espère que tu ne m'en veux pas d'avoir voulu étayer ma question avec un support académique en partant du principe que peut être tu(ou quiconque d'autres me lisant) ne le connaissais pas déjà.

Il est vrai à priori que le sujet de l'article est plus vaste que le gamergate, mais il parle aussi du gamergate, c'est même annoncé, et le titre n'en est pas moins "le jeu vidéo est-il réactionnaire ?" ce qui dans l'esprit du lecteur associe immédiatement ce postulat au gamergate.

----------


## Frypolar

> Et donc un gars qui a jamais posté avant, met sa petite merde là comme ça parce que son sujet sur le Gamergate ne se présente pas comme il le voudrait ?
> 
> EN fait tu t'attendais à quoi ? Non parce que là ça ne présume rien de la teneur du dossier.


Il dit juste être méfiant quant au contenu du dossier vu l’accroche de la couverture, rien de plus. Il a le droit d’avoir des doutes non ? Au passage je te rappelle un truc :



> Règle N°3 : Vous n'êtes pas dans une garderie. Écrivez correctement (pas de langage SMS, de la ponctuation et une orthographe correcte). Pas d'agressivité gratuite, de provocations ou de règlement de comptes (on ne publie pas les conversations privées sans l'accord des deux parties), pas d'humiliation des nouveaux arrivants et des néophytes.


Peu importe ton opinion sur le sujet, ça ne te donne pas le droit de défoncer un nouveau parce qu’il ne semble pas 100% d’accord avec toi. Quand c’est un attaché de presse qui vient faire sa pub ça passe, là c’est de toute évidence quelqu’un qui suit et lit CPC.




> T'as lu l'article ?
> Si oui, peux-tu étayer ?
> Si non, qu'est-ce qui te permet de déduire quoi que ce soit quand au ton de l'article et à la position de Cpc ?


Il dit juste que ça se présente mal à première vue et espère que le titre ne représente pas le contenu du dossier. Cela dit c’est une accroche sur la couverture d’un magazine, ça peut être trompeur, c’est même parfois le but  :tired: 




> Sympa la couv' de l'encart console


J’aime pas spécialement l’encart console (j’ai pas de console, ça aide pas) mais le fait qu’il soit intégré au reste du magazine permet d’avoir souvent de chouettes couvertures. Et là elle défonce  ::wub:: 




> (même si ceux qui s'appelle les "pro-GG" semble oublier le doritos gate mais soit).


Absolument pas, ils s’inscrivent dans la continuité du doritos-gate qui avait bien été délaissé sans que rien n’ait changé.




> Ca se voit aussi pas du tout que t'as déjà ton opinion sur le sujet.


Et toi donc. Tu lui colles immédiatement une étiquette pour pouvoir l’avoiner derrière en déformant ses propos. Pire encore tu lui reproches d’être agressif alors que c’est lui qui en prend plein la gueule.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Beh on peut trouver l'accroche racoleuse, mais faut bien savoir de quoi ça va parler, fin j'sais pas ça me semble évident. Puis le terme est bien choisi quand on voit les réactions d'une frange  de la population...
Vous auriez donné quoi comme "accroche", vous ? Par curiosité.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

L'article de LFS sur le Gamergate est bel et bon  :Cigare:

----------


## balinbalan

> L'article de LFS sur le Gamergate est bel et bon


J'abonde dans ton sens.

----------


## Axel6430

Ouais, donc bon d'après ce que j'ai vu de l'article c'est plus ou moins ce que je craignais en voyant la couverture. Qualifier le mouvement de poujadiste et complotiste? Excusez moi si je trouve cela dangereusement réducteur. C'est pas vraiment l'impression que j'ai eu jusque là et je me suis pas mal impliqué dedans, pourtant. Mais bon, je suppose que c'est toujours plus facile de qualifier un questionnement de complotiste que d'admettre qu'il y a un problème. Ce qu'ils font, cependant, notamment en disant que le secteur AAA est soumis à la corruption. Dès lors, pourquoi est-ce que l'on considérerait que le secteur indé est différent? Pourquoi seraient-ils exempts de corruption? Plutôt que de se poser ces questions, CPC semble affirmer qu'il est inutile de chercher si les petits développeurs ont des problèmes quand on sait que les gros en ont. Si cet argument tenait la route, on tenterait pas d'éradiquer Ebola en Afrique puisque beaucoup plus de gens là-bas meurent de sous-nutrition. Sans compter que, vu comme il est déjà difficile de se faire entendre lorsque l'on accuse des petits journalistes et développeurs tant ils répliquent avec des articles diffamatoires au possible, que pensez vous qu'il arriverait si on s'attaquait directement aux triple A qui ont beaucoup plus de moyens et d'influence?
Après tout ça viennent évidemment les accusations de misogynie et d'anti-féminisme. Comme quoi on souhaiterait imposer un monopole du conservatisme (ce qui, bizarrement, ne correspond pas vraiment aux affinités politiques de la plupart des GGers) dans le jeu vidéo, alors que le problème vient plutôt du manque de transparence des journalistes (ou des juges dans le cas de l'IGF) vis-à-vis de leurs relations personnelles ou professionnelles envers ceux qu'ils sont censé évaluer, voire même dans certains cas du blackmailing et des menaces perpétrées à l'encontre de développeurs qui, selon eux, n'adhéraient pas à l'idéologie qu'ils prétendent défendre. On a rien contre la diversité dans le jeu vidéo, ce qu'on aime pas c'est lorsqu'on force les autres à se conformer à ses propres idées par la menace ou le mensonge.

Mais bon, au vu de l'attitude de certaines personnes ici, j'imagine que c'est populaire d'être hautain envers les gens. Dans ce contexte, c'est peut être effectivement plus rentable pour CPC de présenter GG comme étant un mouvement peuplé d'idiots intolérants qui ne comprennent rien aux enjeux liés au monde vidéoludique. De cette manière le lectorat se sent intelligent de cataloguer un mouvement entier plutôt que de considérer qu'il est constitué d'une multitude de personnes aux opinions et buts différents, et que certaines d'entre elles ont des questions légitimes à poser.  ::|:

----------


## Thalack

LFS refait un point sur le topic dédié au GamerGate : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/92...ez-quoi/page39




> Par ailleurs, je ne pense pas que le GG est structurellement un mouvement misogyne, harceleur, etc. Il y a de bons gros connards dans le mouvement (Milo Yiannopoulos est une honte) mais je suis intimement persuadé que la plupart des gamergaters sont de bonne foi.
> 
> Je pense par contre que le GG est structurellement un mouvement réactionnaire, au sens strict (avec par ailleurs une composante conspirationniste mais ça vient aussi de l'effet "foule sur Internet"). Par réactionnaire j'entends, "mouvement attaché à la défense du status quo avec une composante identitaire". Ce qui en soi n'a rien de mal. Je trouve juste dommage que les gamergaters ne le reconnaissent pas.

----------


## von morgan

Déception, hier j'ai pris le bus vers la civilisation, à savoir la ville proche du trou perdu qui fait office de village où j'habite, pour aller chercher canard pc. Et quand je suis arrivé chez mon dealer de presse videoludique, rien, nada, queud', ballepeau, nothing. Point de nouveau canard dans les rayons. Est ce normal? La date de sortie a t elle été décalée? 

J'y serais bien retourné aujourd'hui, mais vu qu'il me faut plus de deux heures pour aller en ville (oui y a qu'un bus en début d'après midi pour l'aller et qu'un en fin d'aprèm pour le retour, les joies de la campagne, toussa, toussa), je préfère être sur qu'il est bien sortit le cpc.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Déception, hier j'ai pris le bus vers la civilisation, à savoir la ville proche du trou perdu qui fait office de village où j'habite, pour aller chercher canard pc. Et quand je suis arrivé chez mon dealer de presse videoludique, rien, nada, queud', ballepeau, nothing. Point de nouveau canard dans les rayons. Est ce normal? La date de sortie a t elle été décalée? 
> 
> J'y serais bien retourné aujourd'hui, mais vu qu'il me faut plus de deux heures pour aller en ville (oui y a qu'un bus en début d'après midi pour l'aller et qu'un en fin d'aprèm pour le retour, les joies de la campagne, toussa, toussa), je préfère être sur qu'il est bien sortit le cpc.


Haha et il y en a qui pensent encore que ce n'est pas un complot? Le mag est en tout cas disponible dans les zones civilisées, comme Paris.

---------- Post added at 21h10 ---------- Previous post was at 20h52 ----------




> Ouais, donc bon d'après ce que j'ai vu de l'article c'est plus ou moins ce que je craignais en voyant la couverture. Qualifier le mouvement de poujadiste et complotiste? Excusez moi si je trouve cela dangereusement réducteur. C'est pas vraiment l'impression que j'ai eu jusque là et je me suis pas mal impliqué dedans, pourtant. Mais bon, je suppose que c'est toujours plus facile de qualifier un questionnement de complotiste que d'admettre qu'il y a un problème. Ce qu'ils font, cependant, notamment en disant que le secteur AAA est soumis à la corruption. Dès lors, pourquoi est-ce que l'on considérerait que le secteur indé est différent? Pourquoi seraient-ils exempts de corruption? Plutôt que de se poser ces questions, CPC semble affirmer qu'il est inutile de chercher si les petits développeurs ont des problèmes quand on sait que les gros en ont. Si cet argument tenait la route, on tenterait pas d'éradiquer Ebola en Afrique puisque beaucoup plus de gens là-bas meurent de sous-nutrition. Sans compter que, vu comme il est déjà difficile de se faire entendre lorsque l'on accuse des petits journalistes et développeurs tant ils répliquent avec des articles diffamatoires au possible, que pensez vous qu'il arriverait si on s'attaquait directement aux triple A qui ont beaucoup plus de moyens et d'influence?
> Après tout ça viennent évidemment les accusations de misogynie et d'anti-féminisme. Comme quoi on souhaiterait imposer un monopole du conservatisme (ce qui, bizarrement, ne correspond pas vraiment aux affinités politiques de la plupart des GGers) dans le jeu vidéo, alors que le problème vient plutôt du manque de transparence des journalistes (ou des juges dans le cas de l'IGF) vis-à-vis de leurs relations personnelles ou professionnelles envers ceux qu'ils sont censé évaluer, voire même dans certains cas du blackmailing et des menaces perpétrées à l'encontre de développeurs qui, selon eux, n'adhéraient pas à l'idéologie qu'ils prétendent défendre. On a rien contre la diversité dans le jeu vidéo, ce qu'on aime pas c'est lorsqu'on force les autres à se conformer à ses propres idées par la menace ou le mensonge.
> 
> Mais bon, au vu de l'attitude de certaines personnes ici, j'imagine que c'est populaire d'être hautain envers les gens. Dans ce contexte, c'est peut être effectivement plus rentable pour CPC de présenter GG comme étant un mouvement peuplé d'idiots intolérants qui ne comprennent rien aux enjeux liés au monde vidéoludique. De cette manière le lectorat se sent intelligent de cataloguer un mouvement entier plutôt que de considérer qu'il est constitué d'une multitude de personnes aux opinions et buts différents, et que certaines d'entre elles ont des questions légitimes à poser.


Qui est "on"? Quelle légitimité as-tu pour te poser en porte-parole d'une communauté ?

Pourquoi conclure sur une généralité pleine de stéréotypes quand on veut denoncer une vision stéréotypée?

Pourquoi utiliser les arguments démontés dans l'article (genre les juges de l'IGF) dans ton argumentation ?

Pourquoi Maria Kalash est-elle misogyne? Et pourquoi ce mot est-il aussi chiant à orthographier correctement?

----------


## Stefbka

Salut les canards, 

Comme d'hab le 15 du mois je vais m'acheter le CPC tout chaud, mais voila j'ai un gros problème, les pages de mon canard sont toutes collés  ::(: 

Alors comme un imbécile confiant que je suis j'ai balancé le ticket de caisse direct avant même de l'ouvrir. 

Je me retrouve donc avec pas mal de pages collés les unes au autres, et évidement le décollage n'a pour résultat que la destruction d'une parties des dites pages  ::(: 

Bref c'est la 1er fois que ca m'arrive, et je sais pas a quoi c'est dû mais pas glop ...

----------


## jako

Et pour les abos il arrive quand ? toujours rien dans ma boite aux lettres  ::(:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Abos encore en retard, votre prestataire se foutrait pas un peu de la gueule du monde ?  :tired: 

Ou ma Poste, allez savoir...

----------


## Prechan

Et...oh encore un retard ! Il y a cabale contre mon canard !  :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Si cet argument tenait la route, on tenterait pas d'éradiquer Ebola en Afrique puisque beaucoup plus de gens là-bas meurent de sous-nutrition.


 :ouaiouai: 

Et bon, le but c'est pas forcément d'ignorer non plus les indés, mais y'a déjà tellement à faire au niveau des éditeurs classiques qui sont d'ailleurs bien plus influents...Là comme ça ça donne l'impression d'une bande de vicieux qui préfèrent s'attaquer aux "petits", moins à même de se défendre, ,au lieu de tenter de mettre en lumière les pratiques des gros, ceux qui influencent réellement l'industrie, mais sont plus à même de riposter sévèrement, évidemment.
Bref vous voulez changer le monde ? Attaquez les gros, les petits suivront.

----------


## Anonyme32145

J'ai lu avec beaucoup de plaisir le dossier sur le #GG. 
Je ne m'étais jamais intéressé au mouvement, juste lu ce que les grands médias ou CPC en disait dans le mag, principalement à l'époque de Zoé Quill.

L'article est bien, de la bonne taille, très informatif/instructif. Du coup j'ai lu les dix dernières pages du topic du GamersGate et ça ne pousse qu'à être d'accord avec l'avis de LFS.

Je me demande bien quel va être le traitement par @SI/CPC. Si Schneidermann est sur le plateau, j'ai peur qu'il ne comprenne que peu le débat, mais en même temps c'est intéressant d'avoir un point de vue un peu extérieur.
C'est cool que l'émission soit séparée d'@SI et soit un vrai "au coin du jeu", ça ragera moins sur le forum d'@si.

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> Salut les canards, 
> Je me retrouve donc avec pas mal de pages collés les unes au autres, et évidement le décollage n'a pour résultat que la destruction d'une parties des dites pages 
> Bref c'est la 1er fois que ca m'arrive, et je sais pas a quoi c'est dû mais pas glop ...





Ha c'est moche. Je demande en interne si on peut t'en renvoyer un. (je t'enverrais un mp)
Tu peux s'il te plaît nous dire quelles pages sont concernées ?

----------


## Higgins

Sans doute les pages avec des photos d'ackboo nu.

----------


## Dithral

> Abos encore en retard, votre prestataire se foutrait pas un peu de la gueule du monde ? 
> 
> Ou ma Poste, allez savoir...


Pareil ici, le facteur l'a probablement tiré pour le lire avant moi. J'imagine que je le recevrai finalement demain.

----------


## Catel

Et pareil ici aussi... une fois de plus !

----------


## SuperBacalhau

> Et pareil ici aussi... une fois de plus !


itou

----------


## Stefbka

> Ha c'est moche. Je demande en interne si on peut t'en renvoyer un. (je t'enverrais un mp)
> Tu peux s'il te plaît nous dire quelles pages sont concernées ?


Salut, 

Voila les pages concernées : 34-35, 38-39, 42-43, 46-47. 

Sachant que les pages les plus "critiques" sont les 34-35 (article gamergate) et les 46-47 (à venir, the long dark)

En tout cas merci pour votre réponse, la suite en MP  :;):

----------


## CanardLaquais

Pas non plus dans ma boite aux lettres.

----------


## Thalack

Je l'ai reçu aujourd'hui. Par contre, je ne l'ai pas vu en kiosque (Avesnes/Helpe dans le Nord) en allant acheter Humanoïde.

----------


## Koma

Reçu Huma et CPC aujourd'hui aussi (Lyon).

----------


## gnak

Pas de CPC ni Huma chez mes fournisseurs habituels à Lyon. Je suis déception.

----------


## NitroG42

Pas de CPC en kiosque dans l'Auvergne non plus...
A Cora, à Leclerc, trouvé nulle part  ::cry::

----------


## Higgins

J'ai reçu le mien! Un dimanche?!
L'article sur le gamergate est bien, mais pas assez sexiste à mon goût.
C'est vrai quoi, y en a marre de ces greluches et leurs jeux vidéo lesbiens.

----------


## CanardLaquais

Il n'était pas dans ma boite aux lettres samedi matin mails il est arrivé dans l’après midi. Le facteur passe de plus en plus en tard à la campagne.

----------


## von morgan

Ça y est, j'ai pu trouver canard pc en allant à Montpellier. J'ai profité d'aller chercher mon fils à la gare pour chopper le mag. Par contre j'ai pas pensé à ramener humanoïde, donc j'espère le trouver dans mon coin prochainement. 

Comme dab' que du bon dans le nouveau cpc. A part peut-être l'histoire du manque de rétro dans la vue interne plein écran qui peut être mal interprétée, pipo veut parler de la vue pare-choc, celle ou on ne voit que la route devant nous. Dans la vue cockpit il y a bien des rétros. D'ailleurs, pourquoi n'y a t-il aucune tof en vue cockpit? C'est dommage car il sont, comme toujours dans forza, magnifiques.

Un autre petit truc, dans le test de driveclub, il aurait pu souligner le fait aberrant que les clubs n'acceptent que six membres. Mais bon, c'est vrai qu'on ne tire pas sur les ambulances. Oui je reconnais que je suis un peu aigri, mais j'espérais autre chose de ce jeu dont Sony nous parle depuis des mois.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ça y est, j'ai pu trouver canard pc en allant à Montpellier. J'ai profité d'aller chercher mon fils à la gare pour chopper le mag. Par contre j'ai pas pensé à ramener humanoïde, donc j'espère le trouver dans mon coin prochainement. 
> 
> Comme dab' que du bon dans le nouveau cpc. A part peut-être l'histoire du manque de rétro dans la vue interne plein écran qui peut être mal interprétée, pipo veut parler de la vue pare-choc, celle ou on ne voit que la route devant nous. Dans la vue cockpit il y a bien des rétros. D'ailleurs, pourquoi n'y a t-il aucune tof en vue cockpit? C'est dommage car il sont, comme toujours dans forza, magnifiques.


Non il parle de la vue capot. (Dans laquelle il n'y a pas de rétro.)

D'ailleurs très bon test. (Meilleur que celui du 5, ce coup ci on sent que t'y as joué.  :^_^:  D'ailleurs quand tu veux tu viens rouler.)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'était quoi le problème du 5 ? A part, si ma mémoire est bonne, une critique sur les micro-transactions ?

Bon test de Mordor aussi, ou comment réussir à justifier un 8 sur un jeu répétitif sans intérêt scénaristique et pas spécialement hardcoooore  ::ninja::

----------


## Phenixy

Pas encore lu le dossier GG sur les néo-réacs, mais en tout cas le test de Alien Isolation est grand.

Grand.

----------


## Pierronamix

> C'était quoi le problème du 5 ? A part, si ma mémoire est bonne, une critique sur les micro-transactions ?


Ben on sentait que c'était pas trop la came de Pipo, et du coup y avait très peu d'infos sur les nouveautés en matière de gameplay.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Y'avait des nouveautés ?  ::ninja:: 

Par contre D4 prend cher. Je ne  m'attendais pas à avis trop enthousiaste, mais là le 3/10, ouch, ça morfle. Ceci-dit vu le test,  ça donne pas envie...

----------


## Flad

> Y'avait des nouveautés ? 
> 
> Par contre D4 prend cher. Je ne  m'attendais pas à avis trop enthousiaste, mais là le 3/10, ouch, ça morfle. Ceci-dit vu le test,  ça donne pas envie...


 Ce n'est donc pas un D4 potable :zno:

----------


## Pierronamix

> Y'avait des nouveautés ?


Un peu ouais.  ::): 

Le moteur physique qui change, tu le remarques.  ::P: 




> Par contre D4 prend cher. Je ne  m'attendais pas à avis trop enthousiaste, mais là le 3/10, ouch, ça morfle. Ceci-dit vu le test,  ça donne pas envie...


Ouais, ça me donnait pas envie au départ, et là encore moins.

----------


## Picrotal

Ben alors, toujours rien sur Grenoble ce lundi 20... Je commence à trouver le temps long, il arrive le CPC ou bien il boude le bon air de la cuvette des Alpes ?

----------


## gnak

Toujours rien  à Lyon. Remboursez !

----------


## Flad

Enfin reçu hier dans l'Est.

----------


## kiollerus

Bonjour,

En tant que diffuseur a Lyon et n'ayant toujours pas reçu mon Canard PC ce mardi matin, j'ai contacté le dépôt qui m'a affirmé que j'avais bien eu le dernier numéro(304) et que j'étais donc a jour. Pour eux le numéro 305 n'existe pas encore. Bref il  va falloir patienter. Mais l'attente commence a être longue on avait reçu le 304 avec "seulement" deux jours de retard(15% de sa durée de vente quand même)

----------


## NitroG42

Yop, je sais pas si vous avez vu mais j'ai fait un topic sur ce problème => http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/93...ble-en-kiosque
Merci pour ton retour kiollerus, ca nous donne un peu d'infos du coup !

----------


## Orion0101

Salut Canard PC :-)

Pour la première fois depuis des années, mon canard pc adoré ne figure pas dans ma boite aux lettres cette semaine.. Pas grave! Je suis riche, je suis aller me le fournir chez mon marchand de journaux. 
Et là, patatra! Je comprend. Je comprend! Lecture de la couverture: "le jeu vidéo est-il réac'" ? Une immense joie m'envahit, CanardPC parle de moi! Une demi-seconde de réflexion plus tard, il y a anguille sous roche. CanardPC parle de moi, mais ne me l'envoi pas! ( taunt volontaire, merci de ne pas en prendre ombrage ).

Lecture des caractères en plus petit: "Nationalisme ( NAZI!!!! ), misogynie ( NAZI!!!! ), poujadisme ( JEAN PIERRE PERNAUT!!!!! ), Gamergate ( euuuh?!?? )" 
Oula! Grosse inquiétude tout à coup... Dans mon esprit de gentil réactionnaire, l'assimilation au Nationalisme ne me gêne pas, au poujadisme non plus. Mais misogyne? Sérieusement? 

Pour le Gamergate, le seul truc que j'ai entendu a ce sujet avant lecture du dossier serait qu'une youtubeuse parlant de jeux vidéos auraient reçu des menaces de mort ( sûrement des NAZIS!!!! ).

Bon! On va quand même lire, même si j'ai faillit m'arrêter à l'accroche.
Hmmmmm... Hmmmmmm.... Première phrase, "Réac' ou pas, le jeu vidéo est en tout cas conservateur, au sens le plus strict du terme". 
Ok, je pense avoir comprit, CanardPC a du voir du Zemmour tout azimut à la télé pendant la semaine et met une accroche "ATTENTION REAC'" ( je caricature à peine :D ) histoire d'être un peu plus vendeur.
La suite me donnera raison, on y parle QUE du conservatisme ( à l'américaine d'ailleurs, je vois honnêtement assez peu de conservateurs en France qui soient fana de flingues. Cf. : Article page suivante sur "Army of two")

Je continue. "A sa décharge, il faut dire que le pauvre, contrairement au cinéma, n'a que très récemment été envisagé en termes artistiques". Dans mon esprit: Artistique -> Artiste -> intermittent du spectacle -> dette colossale assurance chômage -> gauche ). Donc en clair, "le pauvre, contrairement au cinéma" n'est pas assez noyauté par la gauche. 
Mouais.

Je passe sur la suite, on a le droit a l'habituel "blabla valeurs pas franchement progressistes". C'est marrant j'viens d'écouter Onfray sur France info ( ou inter ), qui expliquait que la théorie du genre ( L'ABSOLU du progressisme ) était une grosse connerie.
Pour un mec de la gauche libertaire et jouisseuse, ça me fait marrer que même lui pense ça.

Aller hop! Conservatisme 2.0. ( l'accroche parlait de réac' à la base, je rappelle )
"Le nationalisme"
Rien de spécial à dire, on parle des américains.

"Le culte des armes"
Rien de spécial à dire, on parles des américains.

A ce moment là, je me dis "Tiens, un dossier sur le conservatisme américain, j'ai dû me tromper de page". Mais en fait non.

"Le sexisme ordinaire"

Bravo, rien de spécial à dire.
Bon, comme j'suis un réac' misogyne ( d'après l'accroche ), mon petit cœur se serre en pensant à toutes ces pauvres filles qui ne jouent pas aux jeux de foot, à Battlefield 3 ( le 4 est à chier ) où à SC 2 ( Spéciale dédicace à Scarlett ).

"Le consumérisme"

C'est marrant de parler de "poujadisme" dans l'accroche et de faire un article sur le consumérisme..... J'vais même pas me donner la peine de développer ( enfin si, un peu: Poujadisme = petit commerce et artisan, Consumérisme = Grande surface, économie libérale. Ok, j'ai fait simple et un peu dans la caricature, mais au moins c'est facilement compréhensible  ::P:  ). 
En tout cas, ça confirme que cet article ne parle pas des réactionnaires. On y parle du conservatisme libéral.


"L'impérialisme"

Aller hop! Petite référence au colonialisme, ça fait jamais de mal. Un hourra pour Mr. Hollande d'ailleurs.

Je continue ma lecture, page 32 & 33, j'apprécie. Petit taunt aux joueurs adhérent du Gamergate à la fin, histoire de montrer subtilement dans quel camp on est, bravo :D.

Page suivantes, je découvre le "Gamergate" par votre biais. Article intéressant. Je m'endormirai moins bête ce soir.
Comme pour les 2 pages précédentes, on comprend bien où est votre camp, mais au moins, l'article est un minimum non-manichéen ( vous m'avez même arracher un sourire en parlant de Télérama et des inrocks ).

Aller, sans rancune les canards, même si vous êtes des coco', j'aime bien votre boulot :-)
Bisou de la part d'un réac' souverainiste, anti-libéral, anti-euro, gaulliste et amoureux des femmes :-)

----------


## Eradan

Rien sur la soirée CCP pour la traduction de EVE en français à première vue, alors que vous y étiez. Dommage.

----------


## scriba

> Ben alors, toujours rien sur Grenoble ce lundi 20... Je commence à trouver le temps long, il arrive le CPC ou bien il boude le bon air de la cuvette des Alpes ?


Rien hier non plus sur Grenoble, j'espère aujourd'hui !

----------


## Da-Soth

> Salut Canard PC :-)


En même temps réac' c'est un peu comme geek, c'est un terme fourre tout. Faut pas que tu te vexes pour ça.

Ca va de Zemmour, à Polloni en passant par les contestataires du mariage pour tous. Dans tout les cas ce sont des nostalgiques réfractaires au changement mais ils n'ont pas forcément les mêmes idées sur tout.

En tout cas, je trouve ça quand même bizarre de se définir comme réac'. Peut être que "conservateur" te serait plus approprié ?

---------- Post added at 10h02 ---------- Previous post was at 09h55 ----------




> C'est marrant j'viens d'écouter Onfray sur France info ( ou inter ), qui expliquait que la théorie du genre ( L'ABSOLU du progressisme ) était une grosse connerie.


Wé enfin c'est l'avis de Onfray hein, pas la vérité absolue.

----------


## xrogaan

Moi je l'ai reçus hier et mmmh... La couv' quoi. Un problème d'imprimeur?

----------


## Anansi

> Aller, sans rancune les canards, même si vous êtes des coco', j'aime bien votre boulot :-)


Hé oui on le sait depuis longtemps que les gens de canard pc sont des bobos cocos (bobococos ?), mais bon on fait avec, personne n'est parfait  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Comment  peut-on être fier d'être réac' ?  :tired:

----------


## Anansi

> Comment peut-on être fier d'être réac' ?


En étant réac, sans doute.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Comment  peut-on être fier d'être réac' ?


C'est une opinion comme une autre, faut être compréhensif, sois pas réac.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'suis pas réac' mais les forumeurs c'était quand même mieux avant.

----------


## Achille

> Comment  peut-on être fier d'être réac' ?


En étant bourgeois;
Je ne sais pas si c'est le message que veut faire passer Orion0101, mais j'ai également trouvé au dossier un côté "pot-pourri". J'ai bien aimé l'article de LFS qui m'a permis de comprendre un tout petit peu (enfin je crois) ce bordel pitoyable de GG.

----------


## Koma

La couv d'ailleurs, pourquoi l'avoir fait sur AC Unity ? 

Est-ce que le bandeau teaser de la fin de chaque mag qui annonce le prochain est censé donné le jeu en couv ou pas du tout ? Je croyais que ça serait Shadow of Mordor qui ferait la une du coup.

J'ai rien contre ACU hein, mais vu que c'est une grosse prod FR industrielle et qu'on sait tous que le jeu sera un énième AC, pourquoi ne pas avoir fait sur quelque chose de moins "déjà vu" ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Sans doute parce que c'est plus vendeur.
Puis c'est plus patriotique  :Cigare:

----------


## Achille

> La couv d'ailleurs, pourquoi l'avoir fait sur AC Unity ? 
> 
> Est-ce que le bandeau teaser de la fin de chaque mag qui annonce le prochain est censé donné le jeu en couv ou pas du tout ? Je croyais que ça serait Shadow of Mordor qui ferait la une du coup.
> 
> J'ai rien contre ACU hein, mais vu que c'est une grosse prod FR industrielle et qu'on sait tous que le jeu sera un énième AC, pourquoi ne pas avoir fait sur quelque chose de moins "déjà vu" ?


c'est le côté réac de la rédac

----------


## Koma

Vous êtes cons les mecs  :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Beh heureusement, sinon on achèterait des magazines plus sérieux  ::ninja::

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Aller, sans rancune les canards, même si vous êtes des coco', j'aime bien votre boulot :-)


[ubistyle]
Ce magazine est écrit, maquetté et imprimé par une équipe multiculturelle aux opinions politiques variées.
[/ubistyle]




> La couv d'ailleurs, pourquoi l'avoir fait sur AC Unity ? 
> 
> Est-ce que le bandeau teaser de la fin de chaque mag qui annonce le prochain est censé donné le jeu en couv ou pas du tout ? Je croyais que ça serait Shadow of Mordor qui ferait la une du coup.


#FullDisclosure #Transparence

Il y a de nombreux paramètres qui déterminent ce qu'on met en couv : qualité du jeu (note si c'est un test, impressions si c'est une preview), attente des lecteurs de CPC (on regarde beaucoup les forums), qualité des visuels(il y a d'excellents jeux qui ne feront jamais une couv' pleine page parce qu'ils sont trop moches), délai entre la sortie du jeu et la parution du mag...

Là en l’occurrence Assassin's Creed était le meilleur "équilibre" entre tous ces critères. Mordor, par exemple, était sorti depuis trop longtemps.

----------


## Orion0101

@Da-soth

Moi j'aime bien la définition du réac' que donne Denis Tillinac:
Sens de la mémoire, de l'honneur, attachement à l'histoire de ses ancêtres et de son pays.
Donc je m'estime réac', si cette définition est la bonne :-)

----------


## 2notristoar

> Aller, sans rancune les canards, même si vous êtes des coco', j'aime bien votre boulot :-)


Toute façon fondamentalement tous les journalistes sont de gauche (et des bobos parisiens aussi), à part le figaro et JP Pernault.

Enfin ils ne le sont pas au point de refuser l'abattement fiscal, faut pas déconner non plus.

----------


## Phenixy

> Toute façon fondamentalement tous les journalistes sont de gauche (et des bobos parisiens aussi), à part le figaro et JP Pernault.
> 
> Enfin ils ne le sont pas au point de refuser l'abattement fiscal, faut pas déconner non plus.


Faux, Boulon est un bobo montreuillois!

----------


## LePok

Je lis ce numéro avec un peu de retard... chapeau pour l'EDITO les gars, bien écrit et qui fait plaisir, même à nous les lecteurs !
A ce propos, qui rédige les EDITO en général ? Le Chef Boulon ? ça tourne ?

----------

